# Drill Press users only



## ToddMR (Jun 18, 2010)

Before I ask my question, to all those people who would tell me to get the lathe drilling stuff, I am going to at some point.  So please do not post "just get the stuff to drill on the lathe."  That has nothing to do with my question. :tongue:  Thanks!

I was wondering if anyone has been using the self centering pen vises for the drill presses out there?  I ask because I am thinking about getting one of these as well.  I am curious to see what people thinks works really good for either round or squared stock.  There is a PSI one I am looking at and the other is the higher end one at WC.  The lower end model at WC appears to have flexing problems with the rods.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DRILLCENT3.html

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/Pr...22348&ss=54adec6d-53b2-4e71-b29b-626a50f16365

Thank you in advance for the input.  I am leaning more towards the PSI version for 1 because it is cheaper and 2 after 170+ reviews it is averaging 5 stars.  My only concern is mounting on the dp table.  Let me know what you have found good and bad or maybe suggest one I haven't thought of.  My dad made me a VERY nice pen press out of oak, so the WoodWerks one that they have for $60 right now I am not huge on personally that is both a vise and press.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## tbrock (Jun 18, 2010)

wife bought me the high end one from WC and I love it, dead center every time that I hit the mark.


----------



## Mark (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the PSI version and like it alot. Of course it's the only one I've ever used, so I can't say how it compares to the others. I drill both square and round stock with it. No problems to date. 

The replaceable wood on the bottom is handy too.

Sorry. I use to large Alligator style clamps to hold it on the DP table. Works fine and is easily removed if necessary.


----------



## tim self (Jun 18, 2010)

tbrock said:


> wife bought me the high end one from WC and I love it, dead center every time that I hit the mark.



That is the key!  I also have the WC one and as long as the table is square to the quill, it's dead on.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 18, 2010)

Me the same as Mark...it does what you need it to do.


----------



## pentex (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you would be happier with the PSI vise. I have one similiar and it works great. I have used a vise to drill my blanks for the last 2 years and have drilled on my lathe and I prefer drill press. You can also order one from Paul in OKC on this site. His vise is supposed to be the best there is.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 18, 2010)

get the stuff for drilling on the lathe.........


What?


What are you doing with that gouge?


HEY!!!!! That is not where they recommend storing those.

Paul's vise is generally considered the best of the best.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the PSI version and like it.  I put a 1/2 inch dia. steel rod in the chuck, then clamped the vice to the rod and then bolted the vise to the drill table.  Dead on.  Just keep your drills sharp so they don't run out when drilling.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 18, 2010)

Is there a website for Paul Huffman?  From what I was reading there is a huge waiting list for one of his?


----------



## Ryan Richardson (Jun 18, 2010)

I used the lower end woodcraft vise and you’re correct, it does flex.  I’m on the list for one of Paul’s, but in the mean time I’m using the Rockler vise:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18062

  My drilling has been much more consistent since switching.  I also like the fact that it will hold larger blanks for bottle stoppers, kaleidoscope eggs, etc.  It can also double as a pen press, but I’ve only used that feature a couple of times.

  I bought mine from another member in the classifieds but it’s on sale at Rockler's website now for the same price...


----------



## louie68 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have PSI Vise and I have a small table top drill press and guess what I can't use it with the drill press botton plate cuz it won't clear the drill bits. so i swing it out of the way and use wood blocks and built up from bottom so I can use pen vise from PSI it does a nice job.


----------



## islandturner (Jun 18, 2010)

tim self said:


> .....as long as the table is square to the quill, it's dead on.


 
That's a very key point. I have a fairly decent delta drill press, and when I drill blanks with it, making sure the table is at right angles, fore & aft, left & right, to the quill, is essential. The table on mine tilts and I don't trust the zero marks on the scales, putting it back to level. I have a home made press, and it's easy to get the blanks at right angles to the table. But that's for naught if the drill press isn't drilling true to the table.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 18, 2010)

*square...*



ToddMR said:


> Before I ask my question, to all those people who would tell me to get the lathe drilling stuff, I am going to at some point.  So please do not post "just get the stuff to drill on the lathe."  That has nothing to do with my question. :tongue:  Thanks!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has been using the self centering pen vises for the drill presses out there?  I ask because I am thinking about getting one of these as well.  I am curious to see what people thinks works really good for either round or squared stock.  There is a PSI one I am looking at and the other is the higher end one at WC.  The lower end model at WC appears to have flexing problems with the rods.
> 
> ...



I use one from PSI and I have found this. Aside from the fact that you must get your DP table exactly square with the chuck and you must have a DP where the press runs up and down exactly true, and you must have sharp bits...many blanks are not square, nor are they straight from one end to the other.  Some are trapizoid shaped and don't have square corners, hence while it looks like the bit is centered...it ain't.  Also, some blanks are say 3/4 on one side and 11/16 on the other....if you are doing a two blank kit, you gotta make sure you get both oriented the same way in the vice or one will be off center.  Still a handy tool, but in my opinion the money would be better spent getting the boring stuff for the lathe.


----------



## SonOfMartin (Jun 18, 2010)

Check this out - may save you a few $

http://www.newwoodworker.com/turning/mkdrilvicejaws.html


----------



## chris63 (Jun 18, 2010)

i have had both  woodcraft  sucks it is geared and gears get gummy and bind causing blank to shift.. taking apart is murder ,  i have a woodcraft piece of junkwill send you if you want it.. bought psi  drill straighter and more accurate no problems what so ever  buy psi..


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 18, 2010)

chris63 said:


> i have had both  woodcraft  sucks it is geared and gears get gummy and bind causing blank to shift.. taking apart is murder ,  i have a woodcraft piece of junkwill send you if you want it.. bought psi  drill straighter and more accurate no problems what so ever  buy psi..



Chris I have heard the lower end Woodcraft one has problems.  I didn't want to shell out the $99 for one if the PSI one worked well.  I just ordered the PSI one.  I am also going to check my DP table for level tonight, have never done that yet.  I really don't have a lot of run out problems.  I had a $5 off coupon from a review I just did on PSI, so that helped lessen the cost to about $53 total with shipping.  Thanks everyone.  This will hold me over until I get lathe stuff.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 18, 2010)

Like has already been said, the squareness of the quill to the bed is of paramount importance if you don't want oval holes. There may be two other points you should check too. 
First is that whatever device you hold the blank in, that it *also* holds it square to the DP. Not massively important, but worth remembering if you need to drill in a blank that is 'just' big enough.
But perhaps even more important is the flex in the DP table. My DP does it's thing but there is some flex that can cause havoc. This is an easy fix if needed. I simply have a piece of flat bar and a pair of vice grips. Once the table is in place I clamp the flat bar with the vice grips to the edge of the table and the end of the flat bar touches the work bench. :wink:


Edit; Please note that 'Squareness to Quill' really means square to the TRAVEL of the quill. A stationery ( stationary?) quill has no run out until it move up or down.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 18, 2010)

heya Skip, can you send me a pic of what your talking about?  I am having a hard time picturing it in my mind.  Also I don't really have tons of issues with my drilling, but I know the homemade vise my buddy has made me gives various results sometimes.  Thats the main reason I bought this vise.  And then I saw the post about making sure the table was level and to not trust the 0 on the angle settings of the table.  Thought it might be a good idea to check it.

Thanks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

An easy way to tell if your DP table is square is to take a piece of metal rod about 12" long , a piece of coat hanger will do . Make an "L" bend about 2" away from the end of the rod on one end and another "L" bend in the opposite direction in the other end (also about 2" away from the end) so you have a rod kinda shaped like a Z . Chuck up one end of the rod in the chuck and bring the table up until the other end of the rod almost touches the table , less then 1/16" away . Then rotate the chuck by hand . If the rod touches the table as you rotate it the table is not aligned square to the quill (chuck) and you will have to adjust the angle of the table . Rotate the chuck by hand all the way around and adjust until you have a uniform gap between the rod and the table .

Oh if your DP table is a smaller size then use a shorter rod .


----------



## gvanweerd (Jun 18, 2010)

I guess i cheap.  I use a Jorgenson wooden hand vice. with a notch cut into it just in front of the front threaded rod. work good for me


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the PSI self-center vise and it's a fine tool. I used it with no problem until my name came up on the Paul Hufman list.

Here's how I set up. I install the drill bit I'll be using and lower the quill. My press allows me to lock it in place. Then I take the centering vise and screw it tight to the bit. Then I raise my drill press bed to the vise. Shim if neccesary and then lock the bed and clamp the vise to the bed. Loosen the vise from the bit and raise the quill. Dead center every time.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 18, 2010)

I used the Psi model for several months then I started having some issues with it. The threads would sometimes retract out of the plate and then become almost imposibble to get back short of taking it apart. I had mine apart twice fully and multiple times partially. I got real good at fixing it because it would mess up often. I finally got tired of it and purchased a harbor freight Drill press vise and it works 100% better never had an issue


----------



## skiprat (Jun 18, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> heya Skip, can you send me a pic of what your talking about? .........


 

No problem. Excuse the poor pics, but I think they are good enough to demonstrate. 
Look at the first pic. I have set up a dial indicator with a nice straight rod in the chuck. The quill is in it's highest position. If I rotate the chuck, the indicator barely moves. This means that the chuck is ok and the rod is pretty straight. It also means that there isn't much sloppiness in the quill *while* it's in it's* highest* position. 
So now we would normally set the table square to this rod. 

But now look at the second pic. I have lowered the quill to it's almost full travel. Only about 50mm on my cheap DP. 
See how much the indicator has moved? You can move the indicator around the same point on the rod to find the worst movement. I just took pics of the first point I checked.
But this all means that either there is a lot of slop in my quill and / or the quill is not travelling parallel to it's own axis of rotation. Either way, the drill bit will follow the path of least resistance and drill an oval hole. 
If we now need to raise the DP table to drill the hole deeper, then of course the hole just gets worse.
Why would it be oval? Imagine that the rod is a drill bit and the point where the dial indicator is, is the edge of the hole. When the drill bit is *just* in the material, the hole is nice and round but when the quill is extended, the side of the drill is still removing material by the amount the indicator moves at that side of the drill bit.

Now I can just hear the sceptics screaming that it's because it's a cheapy weapie drill press:biggrin: and this is true, but if someone had the money to buy a really good drill press, then they would also have the money to buy the tools to drill much more accurately on the lathe, so Wahhh!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW Skip , you got a crappy drill press . That is allot of change , even my garbage Ryobi isn't that bad .


----------



## skiprat (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL, gee thanks Butch!!!:redface: Actually that movement is about 0.3mm over 50mm so if your Ryobi is really less than that, then it isn't garbage. Just put it in a crate and send it to me. :tongue: Just imagine how nice my pens would be if I had a Ryobi!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 18, 2010)

skiprat said:


> LOL, gee thanks Butch!!!:redface: Actually that movement is about 0.3mm over 50mm so if your Ryobi is really less than that, then it isn't garbage. Just put it in a crate and send it to me. :tongue: Just imagine how nice my pens would be if I had a Ryobi!!!!:biggrin:


 
ROFLMAO !


----------



## Allenk (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm even cheaper than you cheapies.  I made my own vise out of 2 pieces of 2x4, two 5/16" bolts, and two wing nuts.  I squared the 2xs, then put them together with the bolts, then put them on my drill press and drilled a 3/16 hole down between the boards.
That makes 1/2 hole in each board.  That's where the corners of my blanks go.


----------



## corian king (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello Todd I have used several different ones including the psi and the WC one.The one I am using now is the one from rockler that you can also use as a pen press.I don't like the press part of it but it does the best job of any vises I have owned.It also has a place underneath it where you can make a little slide drawer to hold drill bits or whatever.
Good luck!!
JIM


----------



## penfancy (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been looking at the Rockler drill press table with the accessory blank holder. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11476&filter=pen blank drill press

For just over $130 for the whole thing it seems to be a good deal. There is a you tube video out there that I've seen it in action. Anyone ever hear of anyone using it?


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 19, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> Is there a website for Paul Huffman? From what I was reading there is a huge waiting list for one of his?


 Paul's vise is well worth the wait. The sooner you get your name on the list the sooner you will get it!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 19, 2010)

I use one everyday. Mine came from CS and has 5 years of blank use behind it. Wouldn't hit the shop without it!


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 19, 2010)

SonOfMartin said:


> Check this out - may save you a few $
> 
> http://www.newwoodworker.com/turning/mkdrilvicejaws.html


 
I just filed a v groove in the metal jaws of my smallest vise.  Seems to work fine, but I'm just a beginner and my tolerances may not be as fine as others on the board.  

Sharon


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I didn't read all the post I am sure you heard a lot about Paul's Vise get on his list you need to email him. It took me a year to get mine I got 2. Well worth the wait there is NOT a better vise out there.

BUT more important and it mite have been said is you set up. Your drill press has to be spot on dead nuts square. Not an easy task I have 2 drill presses one is set up for pens with the pen vise only. I you keep removing your press your never going to keep it accurate.. The bushings in your press has to be spot on also if you have a cheap or older press and there's the slightest play your going to go off center. So your drill press being tight and square is the most important thing. I can drill a 1/4" hole in a 1/2" square piece of corian with a drill press and get it dead nuts center not an easy task. Even still with some woods the bit is going to wounder and follow the grain there is no avoiding that. That is were drill on the lathe is going to help and be much more accurate then a press. I use the press for 99% of my drilling I only go to the lathe when it has to super accurate on a difficult material.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## ToddMR (Jun 28, 2010)

Well just an update.  I got the PSI drill press vise and am LOVING it!  I am zipping through the blanks.  Mind you I am still backing out to clear everything out, but the time it is taking me is far less.  They are coming out on center each and every time for me, or pretty darn close.  I am very happy.  I drilled out 16 10mm blanks on the same day one after the other and they all came out great!  Thanks for all the advice etc.


----------



## Tanner (Jun 28, 2010)

I had the one like Penn Sate has, but was not satisfied.  I got on the Paul Huffman list and got one.  It's awesome.  I take segmented blanks and that sucker holds them true all the way.  It's worth the wait.


----------



## jscola (Jun 28, 2010)

Paul's vice is the best! You will be happy you waited!!


----------

